# Your favorite distro and WM.



## catsin (Jun 13, 2010)

I see there are a few Linux users here. Maybe we'll even see some BSD users in here. So, what is your favorite distro?

Mine is debian. Easily customizable, light and free of the bulk ubuntu has.

My favorite wm currently is icewm, it just feels very complete, and it's nice and light. With icewm and chrome, I don't get past 100mb of ram usage.

So, those are mine, what are yours?


----------



## Runefox (Jun 13, 2010)

I dunno, I've grown pretty fond of Gnome for whatever reason. I never used to like it years ago, and it doesn't feel particularly heavy on my system now (though that's probably more an indicator of my system than Gnome itself). Of course, I replace Nautilus with PCManFM, so that makes things a good bit snappier.

As for distro, I'm with you on Debian, though Ubuntu's very workable - 10.04 is pretty quick.


----------



## catsin (Jun 13, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I dunno, I've grown pretty fond of Gnome for whatever reason. I never used to like it years ago, and it doesn't feel particularly heavy on my system now (though that's probably more an indicator of my system than Gnome itself). Of course, I replace Nautilus with PCManFM, so that makes things a good bit snappier.
> 
> As for distro, I'm with you on Debian, though Ubuntu's very workable - 10.04 is pretty quick.


 
I actually used to use ubuntu. But when they ditched the orange, I kinda left. Just stopped working for me.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 13, 2010)

I liked Ubuntu and Gnome.

After about two years of using it, I'm back on Windows, though.

Their insistence on completely disabling and removing the terminal bell was crippling the OS.


----------



## catsin (Jun 14, 2010)

I never noticed ubuntu was doing that. Removing the terminal? That's madness for a Linux distro.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 14, 2010)

catsin said:


> I never noticed ubuntu was doing that. Removing the terminal? That's madness for a Linux distro.


Terminal *bell*. The noise the terminal makes. It wouldn't be so bad if they replaced it with a sound card based sound or even a stubbed out event that you could hook into. But no. They've gone to great lengths to completely remove it from the operating system and offer no clues as on how to get it back. I mean, yeah, I could spend a day and a half trawling the Ubuntu forums for suggestions from users for hacks that might almost kind of sort of work until the next kernel update, but that sounds like an abysmal way to spend an otherwise pleasant weekend.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 14, 2010)

Currently using Mint 8 (I really ought to change over to something else, according to some other, more savvy people) and GNOME.

Not a power-user or anything, just not inclined to pony up the money for Win7.  It does Internet browsing and such, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 14, 2010)

Gentoo w/ Compiz 
trollface.tar.gz.iso.rar.png.wav


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 14, 2010)

I used Ubunto on a spare computer for a while. It was a pretty cool experience. I havent made the effort  to switch from windows yet thought. does Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator work with Linux?


----------



## Nollix (Jun 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I used Ubunto on a spare computer for a while. It was a pretty cool experience. I havent made the effort  to switch from windows yet thought. does Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator work with Linux?


 
Commercial software? Linux?
Richard Stallman farts in your general direction.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> does Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator work with Linux?



The CS2 versions and earlier do, but anything newer doesn't work out of the box and I haven't gotten them to work via any of the workarounds either.

Also, I've never understood the idea that commercial software can't exist on Linux. This kind of thinking is one of the major reasons why Linux doesn't get much exposure outside of the power user and above camps, but then again, I guess it's kind of like having your own exclusive little club.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 14, 2010)

Lunix users are afraid that if more people start using Lunix then they won't look like magical wizards anymore because they used grep with regular expressions.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 14, 2010)

net-cat said:


> Their insistence on completely disabling and removing the terminal bell was crippling the OS.


 
No offense, but it's like boycotting Subway because they won't serve ketchup. That being said, I, for one, completely endorse this measure.

Anyway, I've ran Ubuntu 8.04 for a while on my laptop, the amd64 version, and I haven't been particularly displeased with its performance, but for some reason, half of the programs I installed with apt-get wouldn't work correctly for whatever reason and I'd spend my whole nights trying to make it work. I haven't had this problem on my personal server with Debian 5. I'm pretty sure the problem is on my end though, I've never been much of a Linux geek.



Nollix said:


> Lunix users are afraid that if more people start  using Lunix then they won't look like magical wizards anymore because  they used grep with regular expressions.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LUnix
"*LUnix* is a Unix-like  operating system for the Commodore   64..."

I wouldn't worry about people using Lunix anymore, considering Commodore  went bankrupt in 1994 :V


----------



## net-cat (Jun 14, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> No offense, but it's like boycotting Subway because they won't serve ketchup. That being said, I, for one, completely endorse this measure.


Actually, it's more like boycotting a restaurant because they cook everything in peanut oil. 99% of the people don't care. But if you're allergic to peanuts, you still can't go.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 14, 2010)

Gnome.
but its gone now...


----------



## nrr (Jun 14, 2010)

I prefer OpenBSD and ratpoison.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 14, 2010)

nrr said:


> I prefer OpenBSD and ratpoison.


Ah, BSD. I can't remember the last time I didn't have a system running some flavor of it that I didn't consider a "critical" system.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 14, 2010)

nrr said:


> I prefer OpenBSD and ratpoison.


 
How well do you trim your neckbeard?


----------



## nrr (Jun 14, 2010)

Nollix said:


> How well do you trim your neckbeard?


I don't have a neckbeard.  I like having a fucking system that works.  OpenBSD works for me, and ratpoison keeps me from eroding my wrists any more than they already are.

Though, ideally, SGI would still be in full swing, and I'd still be running IRIX with the IRIS Desktop.  Alas!


----------



## Nollix (Jun 14, 2010)

nrr said:


> I like having a fucking system that works.


 
You should get a Mac. *smuggrinx100000000000*


----------



## catsin (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah ratpoison. I used it for two weeks. Just didn't work well for me. It was fine for a while. But when I try to open a tab....
Ctrl + t is the main command for everything. Ctrl + T + . = menu Ctrl + T + c = terminal. Etc. I could use Ctrl + T + t which worked fine, but me being a daily web browser, it was a pain.



Nollix said:


> You should get a Mac. *smuggrinx100000000000*


 Lol troll...


----------



## catsin (Jun 14, 2010)

EDIT: Double post.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jun 14, 2010)

nrr said:


> I prefer OpenBSD and ratpoison.


 

Real men use butterflies as their distro and WM of choice. >:3


----------



## nrr (Jun 14, 2010)

Nollix said:


> You should get a Mac. *smuggrinx100000000000*


Die.  Ironically enough, Windows does a much better job for the work that I typically do anyway.



catsin said:


> Ah ratpoison. I used it for two weeks. Just didn't work well for me. It was fine for a while. But when I try to open a tab....
> Ctrl + t is the main command for everything. Ctrl + T + . = menu Ctrl + T + c = terminal. Etc. I could use Ctrl + T + t which worked fine, but me being a daily web browser, it was a pain.


That key is configurable.  I use C-; in my configuration here, and it works just fine.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 15, 2010)

Depends...

For older hardware or restricted resources or just quick-testing of a platform, Puppy Linux is my fave.  It can make just about anything from 14 year old Pentiums to modern systems work without issue, and when it comes to those machines that are limited in memory and speed, it has a lot less bulk than the larger distributions.

For modern hardware, I'd say Mint Linux 'cause it's a bit more polished version of Ubuntu.  True, the Ubuntu family does come with some extra bulk, but it comes down to this for me: It is faster to unbloat Ubuntu and family than it is to bulk up Debian.

I used to use Debian 10+ years ago, but nowadays I just don't have time to do everything from scratch (ortherwise, I'd be using Arch). So I go with the most configurable I can and the one that takes the least time to tune down to what I want.

As for WM, I currently use/like Gnome.  At once time in the ancient past, I liked KDE, but they than got all bloated and flashy (like... after version 1.X).  Gnome has remained relatively simple, and can be be heavily customized and tweaked to be anywhere from very resource friendly, to very fancy.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 17, 2010)

Puppy Linux (including my own derivate of it ), Gentoo and Zenwalk.
XFCE ftw!


----------

